# 40k Major Changes



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks to my FLGS we have these images:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome find.

Really can't wait for 5th to hit the shelves!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks, my flgs mentioned there being one, but I haven't had the opportunity to see it.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Are those the rumored posters that have been appearing in stores? I live roughly 1 1/2 from the nearest store, thus I don't get there much.

Reading about the wound allocation is going slow down wounds. Unless everyone starts carrying around multiple color dice.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Saved to USB! Thanks man!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

This is all stuff available at your FLGS in paper format. All the FLGS got a PDF for them to print off and hang up around the GW area.

This really isn't much of a "scoop" as it is passing around the info already out there, but folks might not have seen yet.


----------



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

OK for those of us who are tactile types, where can get these PDF's? I live in the middle of no where.


----------



## chr0899933 (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice find, but I wonder where can we get the PDF or clearer images? I can't quite make out the words. These seems to be very well formatted and looks nice.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Hmm...Its good to get some solid info on all this, some of the rules are a little different from what I'd heard, but most are about the same. All together, it sounds pretty good, but I'll have to wait to have a go at it myself, see how it changes the dynamics and "feel" of a game.


----------



## johnaspy (Dec 30, 2007)

WITCH HUNTERS
Flamers and heavy flamers are now more powerful as there are no partial hits from template weapons.
Thats already the case in 4th Edition?


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

johnaspy said:


> WITCH HUNTERS
> Flamers and heavy flamers are now more powerful as there are no partial hits from template weapons.
> Thats already the case in 4th Edition?


I'm not sure about that one either. I commonly use multiple flamers, Salamanders can get 2, the sheer fact of hitting a huge area of guys is just to good to pass up.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, sorry about the quality of the images. This is apparently at all the FLGS so you should be able to swing by and see a paper copy of the same material.
Wish I could do better.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Elchimpster said:


> Yeah, sorry about the quality of the images. This is apparently at all the FLGS so you should be able to swing by and see a paper copy of the same material.
> Wish I could do better.


No excuses on game day man!

Every time I see your name I picture Danny Trejo saying to a little Mexican man,

Danny Trejo: "Chimpster"
Old Mexican Man: "¿Cuál?"
Danny Trejo: "El"


----------



## moonfire (Jun 10, 2008)

mrrshann618 said:


> I'm not sure about that one either. I commonly use multiple flamers, Salamanders can get 2, the sheer fact of hitting a huge area of guys is just to good to pass up.


flamers had no partial hits anyway so how do they get better?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

QuietEarth said:


> No excuses on game day man!
> 
> Every time I see your name I picture Danny Trejo saying to a little Mexican man,
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

The template-thing refers to ALL templates...so frags and battle cannons no longer have partial hits. It makes no difference at all to the flamers I think.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The wound allocation thing just hit me that Chaos will start losing banner carrying mooks much quicker than last edition.

hahah, all I could think of is "lol wut?"


----------



## BringerOfDeath (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks that has cleared up the rules 
looking forward to the 5th Ed 
Not looking forward to changing of my biel tan eldar army
i liked my elites sob sob


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good times El, thanks. Now to bust out the magnifying glass to read this and see what is what.


----------



## chr0899933 (Mar 15, 2008)

A member of DakkaDakka posted the new quick reference sheet and the major changes and put the PDF up on RapidShare, go download it, people.

From DakkaDakka

Quick Ref Sheet is here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=127894#post127894


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Flamers never had to worry about partial hits. There usefullness will probably increase due to the changes to the cover rules.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Out Friggen standing. Cant wait for 5th edition... course right now I would just kill to game.. havent had a game yet since I moved to Alaska


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice find dude.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

nay john in fourth partials would hit on a 4+


----------

